# Cornelia Poletto (x7) Update



## lisaplenske (20 Apr. 2011)

Gibt es von Cornelia mit dem süssen Überbiss eigentlich keine heissen Fotos. Ich glaube sie hat Riesen.......


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

Tüten? na na na


----------



## lisaplenske (20 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*



DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Tüten? na na na



Dohooochhh ^^!!!


----------



## Zeus40 (21 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

Lecker Köchin... Hmmm...


----------



## kurt666 (21 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

So schmeckt das Essen wieder!!


----------



## fredclever (22 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

Danke für die bezaubernde Köchin


----------



## jean58 (22 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*



DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Tüten? na na na



nein keine tüten als köchin riesen kochtöpfe


----------



## bofrost (25 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

was meinst du , Riesenansprüche ?
kommt mir so vor , wenn Sie am Samstag manchmal die Gerichte testet 

danke


----------



## lisaplenske (12 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*



lisaplenske schrieb:


> Dohooochhh ^^!!!



Ich wußte es, zwar nicht riesig, aber gut:


----------



## CEC (8 Mai 2012)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2012)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

die hat was :thumbup:


----------



## Motor (9 Mai 2012)

*AW: Cornelia Poletto (5)*

ich find sie ganz OK,Danke


----------



## Jone (9 Mai 2012)

Sie scheint sich doch ausschließlich aufs Kochen zu beschränken. Leider. Tolle Frau :thx:


----------



## KNUDDI (17 Juni 2013)

Eine Sehr Charmante Frau


----------



## SACHA (24 Apr. 2014)

Hübsche Köchin


----------



## Menkovic (8 Nov. 2014)

Naja riesig sind die nicht aber der heissen Schnalle stehen die Dinger


----------



## sigurd (2 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:thx2thx2:klasse::klasse::klasse:


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Aug. 2017)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Gibt es von Cornelia mit dem süssen Überbiss eigentlich keine heissen Fotos. Ich glaube sie hat Riesen.......



was bist Du nur für eine kleine verklemmte Figur:WOW::WOW:


----------

